# 1745 tubes to secure pouch to flatbands



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

Wingshooter recently did an excellent video tutorial on using 1745 tubes to secure flatlands to the pouch. I'm curious as to why this isn't used more often as it seems simpler than the constrictor knot method (to me anyway!!) does anyone regularly use this method?

Many thanks

Matt


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... I do.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I use it as well, Very quick to do, super secure and gives very little wear to the bands at the pouch.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I Have just started using the 1/8 latex tube that Texshooter sells to attach flat bands to the pouch. It works even better than the 1745 tubes. The grip is stronger but the pinch on the bands is less. If you can get your hands on some it is by far the best band to pouch attachment i have ever seen.


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'll start using this method! I would like to try some of Tex's tubes but for very good reasons Tex doesn't do international shipping as I live in the UK!


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is a pic of 1842 tubes secured with short pieces of 1745.. It seems to hold well enough









Jay


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

never tried it yet


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> I Have just started using the 1/8 latex tube that Texshooter sells to attach flat bands to the pouch. It works even better than the 1745 tubes. The grip is stronger but the pinch on the bands is less. If you can get your hands on some it is by far the best band to pouch attachment i have ever seen.


Yep, sometime ago I was using some tubes from _McMaster_-_Carr (cant remember the size, but about the same as 1745) and gave up after a bit because of slip. I just got some tubes from Texshooter and after a 100 or so shots today they are holding great! Thanks Tex for the tubes, and Wingshooter for the tip!_


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

is there a reason not to use 1842 tubes as cuffs instead?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

LVO said:


> is there a reason not to use 1842 tubes as cuffs instead?


1842s have slightly larger inner diameter and slightly thinner walls than 1745s, so they will not provide as firm a hold.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13848-dankung-tube-sizes-explained/

But if that is all you have, give it a try to see if it works for you.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

It's all i have for about a week. I'll give it a try..... may wear a face shield or do testing using a vise. i'm not pretty now and am pretty certain taking a frame or band in the grill won't help. 
Also, may just wait for 1745. 
Appreciate the input!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

LVO said:


> is there a reason not to use 1842 tubes as cuffs instead?


They'll be fine. I use 2040s and they work fine.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Was there a tutorial on the technique of doing this? Can't seem to locate it.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

treefork said:


> Was there a tutorial on the technique of doing this? Can't seem to locate it.


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14370-attaching-flat-bands-to-pouch-with-1745-tubes-video/


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks again!Good system.


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

I use it and works great.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Hearing good things about this method, unfortunately not being a real tube shooter, I don't have any tubes to try with...yet..... but it seems a really good way to go..


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

bullseyeben! said:


> Hearing good things about this method, unfortunately not being a real tube shooter, I don't have any tubes to try with...yet..... but it seems a really good way to go..


I hardly ever throw anything away so I'm pretty much buried in scrap tube


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Gonna build my next set this way, seems to be the way to go. I hear you MJ, I think I have more scrap than useful.HAHAHA


----------

